

Show HN: Gridlocked- A way to curate your favorite VSCO photos - phalgunr
http://gridlocked.in/

======
phalgunr
Part of the long to-do list of features includes:

\- Trending page: To show the pics that other users are "liking" the most

\- Collections: To organize your favorited pics into folders like
"Landscapes", "Fashion", ect.

\- Mobile website/app

It would be great to receive advice on UI/UX! (for example, does not having a
log-in feel awkward?)

